

Duck Duck Go (epi0Bauqu's startup) Featured on TechCrunch - auston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/12/elevator-pitch-friday-duck-duck-go-the-hybrid-search-engine/trackback/

======
aditya
Heh. I love how the techcrunch comments are mostly retarded. Almost zero
constructive criticism so far - but you should definitely get a deutber
involved once you can pay him to appeal to idiots like that...

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I've nevertheless just tried to engage as much as possible.

~~~
aditya
Whoa. I meant designer up there not "deutber" (silly iPhone), kinda ironic
given I was talking about retarded comments...

And you're right about engagement, for something as mass market as a search
engine, maybe techcrunch is the right place to get attention just not advice.
:)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Hah, I tried to look up the word, and then finally figured you meant
debater...

Would be interested if you have any ideas/criticism on design.

------
whacked_new
"... a start-up that wants to make it easier for you to find what it is that
you are looking for on the Internet. ... quicker and easier for people to find
what they want on the Internet."

Sure uses a lot of words to write a lot of words.

------
mannylee1
My only gripe with DuckDuckgo is their use of highlighting. The results do not
need to be highlighted on hover. I know this is the current trend in
webdesign, but to me that kind of highlighting just becomes a distraction.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Interesting. I did this for two reasons. 1) To give a much bigger clickable
area bc some people really have a difficult time clicking on things, and over
time it should shave off time for anyone once discovered you can click
anywhere. 2) For keyboard shortcuts, so you know where you are. Of course,
there are alternatives for #2, but I didn't find anything as good.

------
hedgehog
Looks mildly useful but I think it would be really interesting to use the
context from WikiPedia to enhance the web results. Dunno if anyone does this.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I'm doing this currently in a # of ways, e.g. the related topics on the top
right and messing with the Yahoo BOSS results (under the human powered
results) using information from the Wikipedia topic. I'm of course very
interested in ideas for how to do more.

~~~
prakash
have you looked at getting data from freebase instead of wikipedia?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Indeed. Nothing to show for it yet, but I'm looking at freebase to help power
some of the technology in our next major version.

~~~
prakash
nice. can't wait to the see the next version.

------
pclark
ignore the TC comments - I like your site, and it might well replace Yahoo
search for me ...

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yeah, I'd definitely be more interested in comments from people who actually
use the site.

~~~
pclark
here's some thoughts after usage (i've been using it on/off for quite a while)

: I don't LOVE the UI. I don't hate it, it just feels a little too white?

: I do quite a lot of finance searching - I'd love google finance integration.

: could you look up tags on delicious and display those links? I always find
delicious superb for nifty content

: can you make the URL a little more obvious? maybe bold or indented -- thats
the primary method I use to sort the crap from the non crap results.

: Maybe the related images could go horizontally below the search box? I think
that sidebar is awfully cramped.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks!

